# GMG DANIEL BOONE or REC TEC 590?



## oonighttrain (Jun 10, 2019)

WHICH ONE WOULD YOU CHOOSE AND WHY? JUST GETTING OPINIONS..


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 10, 2019)

I can't speak for the GMG, but I've had a Rec Tec for several years, and it's been a solid performer.  Their customer service is top notch as well.  I rarely use the thing anymore though.  I've come to prefer charcoal, and wood chunks as my fuel source.  I smoke on a WSM, and grill on a kettle.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 10, 2019)

Rec Tec 590 gets my vote as it’s what I have. 

Stainless steel construction, top notch product support, 4 year warranty, PID controller, 30lb hopper, ceramic igniter, WiFi, to name just some of the features it comes with.​


----------



## radio (Jun 10, 2019)

No experience with a Rec Tec, but I have a Daniel Boone and would not buy another. Great customer service, but the control boards seem to fail often and temps fluctuate more than I would like


----------



## oonighttrain (Jun 10, 2019)

radio said:


> No experience with a Rec Tec, but I have a Daniel Boone and would not buy another. Great customer service, but the control boards seem to fail often and temps fluctuate more than I would like



i am currently having the same issue and ive only had the db for 2 weeks.. they are sending me a new controller, if it does not fix the issue i will be taking this thing straight back to where i got it from..


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 10, 2019)

I hate to hear that you you guys with the Daniel Boone are having problems.

If you do decide to go with another pellet smoker/grill, well then I would definitely recommend that you do some research on the Rec Tec 590.

I'm very hard to please, and I'm having a hard time finding much wrong with it or Rec Tec themselves.

I'd prefer that it had a smoke stack instead of the vents. 

And also wish that it came with a front shelf and a second rack. However both would increase it's price point.

But the cart is sturdy, the bottom shelf on the cart handy, temps are near dead on with my Thermoworks Smoke, and can be calibrated with my Thermoworks Smoke if I have the need to do so. I also like the fact that they use the same controller in the Rec Tec 590 Stampede  as they use in their other more expensive grills.

We love ours, and it gets used at least 4 days per week and more like 5.

I have a Kamado Joe Classic and two WSMs, and my Rec Tec Stampede has become the workhorse around here.

I don't call on it to do all of the outdoor cooking chores.  But the routine grilling, most of the smoking,  and definitely the overnight smoking, it usually gets the call.


----------



## LarrymickeMN (Jun 13, 2019)

Thanks for posting this question. I have the same question/decision and was going to ask the same thing when I saw your thread.

My brother-in-law and nephew have the DB and love them. Based on this, I am leaning that way.

My thoughts on the pros of each:
DB prime - WiFi, front and side shelf, improved chasis, smoke stack
Stampede - WiFi, SS interior, great rep, solid temp control (from what I read), over 110 sq inches of cooking space than the DB

Cons:
DB - cooking chamber (how long will it last compared to the SS on the Stampede, temp consistency
Stampede - no front or side shelves, more expensive, vents vs. a covered smoke stack (can purchase vent covers but adds to the price)

I think either will be a good buy which makes the decision, ironically, tougher.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 13, 2019)

LarrymickeMN said:


> Thanks for posting this question. I have the same question/decision and was going to ask the same thing when I saw your thread.
> 
> My brother-in-law and nephew have the DB and love them. Based on this, I am leaning that way.
> 
> ...



Stampede has a side “”shelf” of sorts. The cover of the pellet hopper.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 13, 2019)

I don’t know GMG’s lineup as well as some. 

But isn’t the Jim Bowie a bit more direct comparison, at least price wise, to the Stampede?


----------



## LarrymickeMN (Jun 13, 2019)

Features of the DB are more similar to the Stampede. Both are their manufacturer's mid-sized units. The Jim Bowie would be similar to the Bull for size and features, IMO.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 13, 2019)

The Grilla Silverback in the Alpha trim level looks pretty sweet. If I were to upgrade from my Traeger, the Grilla and Rec would be neck and neck.


----------



## CJDrums (Aug 28, 2019)

I know I'm a little late to this post but... I am a Traeger owner of about 15 years.  Its been a great smoker but because it was an old model, I bought into the idea that I needed a new WiFi unit so I bought a Green Mountain Jim Bowie.  In short, I bought this GMG because I thought my Lil Tex was dying.  It was a nightmare with the GMG.  I will say that their customer service is great but they literally sent me every mechanical replacement part I think there is. I hated the start up and cool down process and the damn thing nearly burnt my damn house down a handful of times due to out of control hopper fires.  I sold the GMG after I completely rebuilt it (only 6 months old) and I put updated parts on the old Traeger.  After many dinners off a Rec Tec (friends), the is where I am headed.


----------

